# Driver For Epson Lq-300



## gopsnair (Nov 18, 2004)

I have an an old epson LQ-300 dotmatrix printer, and since I have formatted my HDD, I cannot install drivers for this printer, when I try to install driver through windows, i cant find this printer in the list but what I find closest is EPSOn Lq-300 ESc/P 2, and when i install this driver, the printer does not work, can anyone guide me as to where I can find the driver for this printer, 

I use WIN98 and WIN XP.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

click here


----------



## drivers (Apr 22, 2002)

gopsnair said:


> I have an an old epson LQ-300 dotmatrix printer, and since I have formatted my HDD, I cannot install drivers for this printer, when I try to install driver through windows, i cant find this printer in the list but what I find closest is EPSOn Lq-300 ESc/P 2, and when i install this driver, the printer does not work, can anyone guide me as to where I can find the driver for this printer,
> 
> I use WIN98 and WIN XP.


----------



## velgym (Oct 5, 2008)

taxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

